# Working on the separation.



## Life'sJourney (Feb 9, 2011)

(continued)I am working on separating from my husband. The history is more that I can put into one post....Maybe I'll put the info in parts. Anyway, one of the major personal obstacles to my separating is not wanting to be totally alone, although most of the time now I am alone. Also, the financial security of 2 incomes in a consideration, although this year I will probably financially be able overcome this obstacle. Unfortunately, the desire, romantic love, much of the respect, and trust that I had for my husband has diminished to a level that is undetectable. Over the years, I have been able to summon the strength to carry the relationship, but I feel as if I cannot do it any longer, nor do I want to do so. I am to the point that I am convinced that feeling unloved, unwanted, disrespected, neglected, betrayed, and taken advantage is too overwhelming, and to be frank, not worth the effort. I guess I am tired of feeling as if I am holding the marriage together through all of the struggles. The actions and words of my husband has whittled away at my passion for the marriage and for him. I don't think they are hibernating. I think they are dead. I do not think that they can be revived. When time permits, I will post in more depth of what has lead me to this point. I wish all of you a better tomorrow than today.:scratchhead: (to be continued)


----------

